# Tri-Colour Dutch



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Tri Dutch Buck

I have a litter of eight Tri-Colour Dutch born on the 1st of March, the parents were imported from the continent


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> Tri Dutch Buck
> 
> I have a litter of eight Tri-Colour Dutch born on the 1st of March, the parents were imported from the continent


I have anouther litter born on the 21st March all pedigree dutch


----------



## thewayidoit (Jun 22, 2009)

i have just been given 5 rabbits and there are 1 full breed lionhead and 2 rabbits which i believe have got a quarter lionhead in them the 1 is a broken magpie in colour and the other is a broken blue . thats just the bucks lol
.
there are then 2 does who 1 of which is a smoothed skinned black and white colour and the other is another lionhead in a sandy brown and whit i will post pictures when i have sorted out the garden and i will hopefully be getting a wire meshed shed to put the hutches in as we have fox problems around my area we have a dog but he wouldnt hurt a fly do u have any advice?

ps i am intrested in starting to breed them as i have the time and effort to look after them what should i do?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

This is an old thread from lest year, the guy that started it was a nasty piece of work, i rescued and rehomed 5 badly treated buns from him one of which died  you'll see the stickie at the top of the rabbit forum. He is now banned.

Id ask you to seriously ask yourself why you want to breed, there are loads of buns sat in rescues, if you want to research their bloodlines and want to improve the breed then fair enough but you have to find the right homes for them too. I have nothing against responsible breeders but i dont like breeding for the sake of and i would never do it just because i'd feel too guilty knowing how many are sat in rescues already desperate for homes. How big is the shed if you are housing all those buns in hutches in it? How big are the hutches they are in?


----------



## tri coloured dutch lover (Aug 22, 2009)

Any one got any tri coloured dutch


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know this lady has some Dutch Rabbits I have met her at a county show and she is very nice and her rabbits always look in good condition.


----------



## tri coloured dutch lover (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes i no but shes given the tri coloured up as she gave me all her line of tri as she concentrating oon other colours and breeds,.. but wanted to no if any one else has got any. as i am looking to import some from america. some of which are not seen in the uk.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow I know of one other breeder based in Dorset is that you? When I move house I would love to get my hands on some tris they are so beautiful! did she give u checkers?


----------



## tri coloured dutch lover (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi there no i havent got checkers from dee as she wanted to keep him. shes given all of her line as she wants to concentrate on other colours, she gave me 3 does and 1 blue tri buck. but i am trying to look for more. i might be importing some from america. I am also in the middle of trying to reintroduce the blue and choc tri.
I also will be doing chinchilla dutch and Lilac Steels. which have never been done here before.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

if you need any info at all on dutch rabbits this person Richard & Leah Jackson is the be all and end all in rabbits and the colour genetics!
she knows EVERYTHING that needs to be known about them and can put you in touch with people that may have tri's.


----------



## tri coloured dutch lover (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi there yes ive also spoken to richard i did my genetic research quite along time ago so thats not an issue just trying to get hold of some more rabbits.


----------



## tri coloured dutch lover (Aug 22, 2009)

dutchrabbitheaven


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow sounds like you'll have some real beauties, I'd love to help with these fantastic buns but I haven't got my own house to keep them. good luck finding your imports and I hope they have a safe journey. Keep us updated


----------



## tri coloured dutch lover (Aug 22, 2009)

on the first thread of this conversation does anyone no them as i see they imported some. have tracked down a very good breeder in holland a will be having some brought over as i want to bring fresh lines n.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

tri coloured dutch lover said:


> on the first thread of this conversation does anyone no them as i see they imported some. have tracked down a very good breeder in holland a will be having some brought over as i want to bring fresh lines n.


know who? the people that got there rabbits taken away?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

You don't WANT to know them!!

Horrible nasty man he was.

I was partially involved in helping the buns get away from him.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

tri coloured dutch lover said:


> on the first thread of this conversation does anyone no them as i see they imported some. have tracked down a very good breeder in holland a will be having some brought over as i want to bring fresh lines n.


Ive told you this is an old thread and that we rescued some buns off him, he should not be allowed to keep ANY animal. The welfare of animals should come first before anything else, thats what makes a good breeder.


----------

